
Secretly recorded call shows how Live Nation places tickets on resale market - ericzawo
https://www.billboard.com/articles/business/8521538/live-nation-resale-market-secretly-recorded-phone-calls-concert-tickets
======
londons_explore
The airline industry prevents resale by demanding a name when booking tickets,
and then checking the name matches when you board.

I think that practice is anti-competitive, but the public seems fine with the
idea. Why doesn't the music industry do the same?

~~~
lozenge
The answer is right there in the first paragraph of the article - the bands
themselves are making money by reselling the tickets above face value.

To use non transferable tickets, the price would need to be increased to the
actual price people are willing to pay. This would cause bad PR and outrage.

The price would also have to adjust in a live fashion, so you wouldn't pay the
same as the person you're next to. This gives people a bad feeling that
they're willing to put up with for something important and not fun like
flying, but would decrease their enjoyment of a music event.

------
peanutgal2600
In the 1990s we thought Pearl Jam was being silly for trying to bring up an
anti-trust lawsuit against Ticketmaster, and the nation had lost it's will
after Microsoft's joke of a settlement. In retrospect, that was a real loss.
Ticketmaster and Livenation abuse their monopolies to the harm of consumers
globally.

